# need help!!!



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

i snorkeled my 09 foreman that all went good turned out nice. ran all new vent lines up to the top head light. so now its time to test right so i take it to the pond in the back yard. the bike goes in an runs good for about 15 sec. then kills. getting water in the carb. but no water in the air box. the filter has very little water on it. under the filter is a line that looks like it goes to the motor i think thats were im getting my water from. has anybody had this problem, i got a ride this weekend an want to have it fixed by then.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

sounds like the crank case vent


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

i just got done putting silicone on every joint on the crank case vent, so it will be going for a test again tomorrow. thanks for the help!! i will post results tomorrow


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The crank case vent goes to the case it would put water in the motor, I would check to see if you missed a vent line on the carb. You should run the crank case vent up with your vent lines from your carb and plug that hole in your air box.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

idk for sure but i think the hondas may have 2 vents on the carb


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yes i missed a vent line on the carb. i got home from work an went over everything an found the other vent dont know how i missed it but live a learn i guess. it will be going for a test tomorrow, thanks for all the help


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

post up a pic of that honda in the pond. remember, if you can still see the racks, you aint deep enough


----------

